# Koi Spurlos verschwunden



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2004)

Mir fehlt seit heute morgen ein wunderschöner ca 15cm großer Schleier Koi. War sogar ein echter Japan- A Koi. Spurlos verschwunden. hab schon in den unterwasserpflanzen rumgestochert, aber ohne erfolg.

ich hoffe er hat sich nur gut versteckt.

in tiefer trauer

holly


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo Holly, 

würde mir keine Sorgen machen. Der kommt wieder. Vielleicht hat er nach einer im Wasser treibenden Wespe geschnappt oder so. Nach einem Wespenstich tauchen kleine Koi für zwei, drei Tage ab. 
Warte mal ein paar Tage ab. 

Wenn er nicht mehr kommt, dann war der __ Reiher oder eine Katze da. 


Gruß r.t.


----------

